# My Diet



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

Just posing my diet up to see what you all think, any recomendations welcomed! this is how im training at the minute but its likely to change when/if i get a job! lol

09.00am- Oatmeal with 1 scoop of protein shake

10.30am- Train!

11.30am- Post-training shake

12.30am- 1 Tin of tuna, 50g of quinoa, 1/2 pepper, handfull of spinach

03.30pm- 165g Lean mince beef, 1 carrot, 1/2 tomatoe, handfull of spinach

06.30pm- 165g Chicken breast, 1/2 pepper, handfull fo spinach

09.30pm- 165g Lean mince beef, 1 carrot, 1/2 tomatoe, handfull of spinach

p.s im trying to bulk, weigh around 73kg and I'm 5'9"


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

no fats?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

im thinkin no carbs, ud swear u were tryin to loose weight mate..... u clearly have limited knowledge on nutrition, do some research mate...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

as above, add in more carbs and alot more fats, whole eggs, oils, PB, nuts etc

have a read around and see what you come up with, theres plenty of stuff on here!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I thought it looked lie a decent cutting diet. If you want to bulk, add more food! Have a good luck around the site mate.


----------



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, as for fats i used to have a table spoon of olive oil with every meal but it got annoying when im on the go so im gonna start having one with my breakfast. as for the carbs part i thought you only needed carbs post training?


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

09.00am- Oatmeal with 6 eggs

10.30am- Train!

11.30am- Post-training shake CARBS HERE??? Malto? WMS?

12.30am- 1 Tin of tuna, 2 Jacket Potatoes, Spinach

03.30pm- 165g Lean mince beef, 1 carrot, 1/2 tomatoe 2 slices wholemeal bread

06.30pm- 165g Chicken breast, 1/2 pepper, handfull fo spinach, Sweet Potatoe

09.30pm- Tub Cottage Cheese/Quark and Whey Shake

I would at least up the amounts to something like this mate.

Gaz


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Williamson said:


> Thanks for the replies, as for fats i used to have a table spoon of olive oil with every meal but it got annoying when im on the go so im gonna start having on with my breakfast. as for the carbs part i thought you only needed carbs post training?


Start taking EPA/DHA Fish oil caps mate, and drizzle Extra virgin olive oil over your spinach leaves etc.

Carbs are essential all the time if your bulking IMO, you need to eat like a horse basically.

The only time i steer clear of carbs are before bed.

Also try to get some milk in you if you can. Im currently drinking 1-2 pints with every meal, and drink 1-2 pints of water in between.

Gaz


----------



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

Cheers for the diet update bud! looks like ive got some shopping to do lol


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wait for some more input, im sure other people may suggest better alternatives but you basically just need to add to your original diet and pad it out.

More Carbs, More Fat! Protein alone will do nothing on a bulk mate.

Where are you at at the moment? You got any pics? How long u been training? What are your goals?


----------



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

My goals are to basically get BIG lol and ive been training around 5 month s


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay mate. Well Base your diet on the above and eat BIG!

Whats your training like? Have you seen any gains so far?

Also get plenty of Rest and Sleep.

I was once told Eat Big, Sleep Big, Train Big = Get Big.


----------



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

my training is basically this (although i have changed it where i see fit):

http://www.realweighttraining.com/rwts-4-day-split-bodybuilding-workout/


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

there looks to be alot of volume there. Id cut it down.

Id do three exercises for large bodyparts and 2 for smaller

eg. chest and biceps

flat DBpress

Inclinepress

Dips

Barbell curls

alternate DB curls


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd just echo what everyone else said - up it! Try adding another weight gainer shake in too if you're struggling to eat enough. Keep an eye on the scales and the mirror and try and gauge the effect your diet and training are having - you want to gain muscle and a bit of fat each week to be gaining optimally (i.e. not deficit in calories).


----------



## Williamson (Jul 31, 2009)

changed it to this, does this look better?.

09.00am. 100g oats in water with 1 scoop of whey protein, 3 eggs whites 2 yolks scrambled, tablespoon olive oil

10.30am. Workout

11.30am-12.00pm. 1 scoop of whey protein in water (going to add maltodextrin when i get the money for it)

12.30pm-01.00pm. 1 tin of tuna, 100g quinoa, 1/2 pepper

03.30pm. 165g chicken breast, 150g wholewheat pasta, 1 carrot, 1/2 large tomatoe

06.30pm. 165g lean mince beef, 100g brown rice, 1/2 pepper

09.30pm. 165g chicken breast, 1 carrot, 1/2 large tomatoe

I know i need to add more fats in im going add peanuts and super omega 3 capsules but i need help with when to have them fitted around this diet. Im also going to buy some casein when i get the money and have that before i go to bed at around 11.30-12.00pm. also, do you guys/girls think i should take out the 100g of brown rice or just leave it in?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Williamson said:


> changed it to this, does this look better?.
> 
> 09.00am. 100g oats in water with 1 scoop of whey protein, 3 eggs whites 2 yolks scrambled, tablespoon olive oil
> 
> ...


leave the rice in mate your carbs aint high enough..... also why are you set on eating peppers and tomatoes so much? better off replacing them with scoops of peanutbutter or hand full of almonds!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

Williamson said:


> Just posing my diet up to see what you all think, any recomendations welcomed! this is how im training at the minute but its likely to change when/if i get a job! lol
> 
> 09.00am- Oatmeal with 1 scoop of protein shake
> 
> ...


 that is one lean diet mate ,i would try this for losin and add some fats , for bulkin you need too cram more carbs in also


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> that is one lean diet mate ,i would try this for losin and add some fats , for bulkin you need too cram more carbs in also


agreed mate, I'm cutting and eating a similar amount to that and mine works out at about 1800 cals per day.

I reckon you wanna be up nearer the 3000 cals mate at least initially until you can tell if thats putting on too much fat.


----------

